# Back Country Questions



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ankkassa said:


> So i wanna do back Country but i'm not really sure what i need like do i need a pow board, certain tools. More importantly how much does it cost on average and are there methods of going on top of mountains with out a heli. Any other info that would help is nice also i live in southeast Michigan so i already now nothings really that close to me.


Nah, just grab any old board, a Leatherman & some trail mix.

TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:dunno: may I suggest you read this section of the forum, the stickies on top and several of the more recent threads then come back with some intelligent questions. It also depends on where, when and the conditions. For example, I went bc riding in July, with groomer board, shorts and t-shirt, no avy gear, quick 10 minute hike from the parking lot...cost = 1/3 tank of gas. Compared to just gearing up to ride this winter at the very same place...cost = 2200+ if msrp...which I didn't but still spendy.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Go with Wrath's advice. There are already a bunch of threads stickied and on the first page of this forum covering a lot of what you are asking about. Backcountry is fun, but it'll also kill you dead in a nano second if you make a wrong choice.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

This will be my first full year with full B/C "capabilities" and I plan to go a lot. 

I got 40% off my split board gear and still spent about $1200 on that, add another $500 for safety gear, $300 on education, and probably another $500 on misc.... 

So lots. And I still don't have anywhere near the education I'd like.... So a huge investment in time. I know more about snow then I'd ever have guessed after all the reading, and I'm sure it's just scratching the surface.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I sure don't want to encourage someone to do anything dangerous, but out here where there are no resorts, junior high kids go bootpacking with cheap boards they got on clearance at Sports Authority. They also know how to read avalanche forecasts and pay attention to the terrain. I learned to ride last year at Thompson Pass with a pair of snowshoes and a Charlie Slasher I got for $250, boots I found on clearance, and borrowed bindings. I read Snow Sense and Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain, and stayed on fairly low angled stuff well away from the potential runouts of anything steeper above me. 

This year I want to use a wider variety of terrain, so I bought a splitboard ($750 including skins and bindings) and am taking an avalanche course taught by one of the local forecasters. I already had most of the other gear I need, which does add up, but you can find some good deals out there. If you have no idea what kind of gear you need or how to get uphill without a helicopter, it doesn't sound like you're ready for anything very serious. If you just want to get off groomed icy trails, maybe take a road trip up to the UP this winter and see if you can't find some real snow, but do some reading in the mean time.


----------

